# Weekend 2 Nov Fireworks Anywehere



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We are looking to see if there are any events around for a long weekend 1st to 3rd November

I f anybody has any information it would be a great help

many thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hemingford near St. Ives Cambs

http://www.midanglia.org.uk/rally-i...dshire-hertfordshire-and-north-london-62.html


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I am one of the organisers of Thornbury Roundtable fireworks on the 2nd November.

Whilst we aren't that far away from you, we try and make it the best in the area with aaprox 5000 people.

Over recent years we have raised almost 20k to give to local charities.

Its a massive amount of work but we realise that our effort and charity work does make a difference to those less fortunate than ourselves.

If you don't fancy our fireworks please try an seak out a Roundtable one elsewhere, it one something I am very proud to be a member of.

Cheers Charlie


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We've booked into the Burnham on Sea (Hurn Lane) caravan club site and will be going to watch the carnival procession in Bridgewater on Saturday 2nd November. If you've not seen this carnival it is a spectacular site and well worth the visit

http://www.bridgwatercarnival.org.uk/


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We shall be doing exactly the opposite. We hope to be as far away from fireworks as possible. The dogs don't like 'em.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree if it upsets the dogs, some people like them and I would only go to an organised show!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

South Lincs DA go to a place next to this so you can go to either and see the display, they usually put some kind of food on as well. We have been past few years and will be there this year.

http://www.lincsaviation.co.uk/events/Special-Events/fireworks-display--night-run.htm

Mandy

Forgot this one, went here once, it is a huge meet with lots going on very well organised.

http://www.derbyshireda.com/events.php


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> South Lincs DA go to a place next to this so you can go to either and see the display, they usually put some kind of food on as well. We have been past few years and will be there this year.
> 
> http://www.lincsaviation.co.uk/events/Special-Events/fireworks-display--night-run.htm
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me where we can overnight near the lincsaviation. It is Michaels 70th on bonfire day and he would love to see the planes.


----------

